# Blood pressure.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Because I take BP tablets I check it now and then, I checked last week a few times and it was fine. on Tuesday this week 152 Wednesday anything between 146 and 178 
very erratic yesterday 153 + so I assumed my machine was up the creek, but its not a year old yet, anyway to cut a long story short I have been to the doctor (1hr. 45 mins wait) and 183  on her tester. I have another tablet Moxonidin to take twice a day along with Valsartan I already take twice a day. I have no symptoms of high blood pressure I hasten to add, just lucky I have been checking it lately.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Very dangerous Jan. You do need to get it under control without any side effects.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Very dangerous Jan. You do need to get it under control without any side effects.
> Ray.


And what have you just said elsewhere 🙃. I should have gone to the doctor before I stopped taking the Amlodipin and asked for an alternative, but I hate wasting time in doctors waiting rooms and wanted to prove one way or the other if it was that causing the coughing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What did I say then Jan? 
Oh yes, you need checking out.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> What did I say then Jan?
> Oh yes, you need checking out.
> Ray.


I´m waiting for a volunteer


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When I had to stand at the treatment room the other day for an hour mine came in at 156 over... can't remember. The nurse said something about Maybe because you were standing so long - I thought that would *drop* your BP. Anyway, turns out it was just a blip n caused probably by my annoyance about the whole queuing business. 

So the answer (for me anyway) is Stay chilled!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are times in the day where ones bp is low and times when it's high. For what it's worth I take mine after the morning shower and feel it's an accurate indication.
Any appointment will raise bp as a rule.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

156 I wouldn’t have been concerned about in the same situation Jean, but the over 170 had been going on for a few days and I had no indication other than taking my BP and that could become dangerous. It’s a good thing popping pills can cure it, but what causes it in the first place. When it started rising a few years ago, must be 10 years, the first I knew of it was when I was taken in an ambulance after I passed out at the vets  it must have been pretty high because the ambulance men put the siren on to take me to hospital. Hopefully the new tablet plus the old one I have always taken will bring it down sharpish.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

_ I was taken in an ambulance after I passed out at the vets _

That really got me giggling Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes and it wasn’t me the vet was treating😁 Hans was at the table and Shade was on it, the 2 vets and Hans were chatting and I was sitting down, I thought I was shouting saying I felt dizzy, but apparently they heard nothing until I fell on the floor.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This might help you find out why Jan?









High blood pressure (hypertension) - Causes


Find out what can increase your risk of high blood pressure and what the known underlying causes are.




www.nhs.uk





I see that poor sleep is on there  Funny, because my blood pressure comes as normal and sometimes the low side of normal.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Over 65 and disturbed sleep which I’ve had for almost 40 years Pat so nothing new there.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Jan - is your heart rate okay or does that vary much from the normal ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You always find them Keith .

My pulse rate has always been high, anywhere between 71 and 90, since Tuesday 86-69-75-77-76-74 in that order. Not taken it this morning yet because I have been looking for a bill in every corner of the house and finally unfolded a piece of paper on my desk, you guessed of course, that was it, right in front of my eyes, so the old heart is still pumping a bit.

Hans on the other hand had a pulse of 54 and hardly wavered from that, look what happened to him


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

My pulse is always at 80 a minute every minute of every day – the pacemaker makes sure of that.

But your blood pressure seems very high to what the Heart specialists tell me about mine.

I should aim for around 140/80 and my last reading was 130/80 – I got a Smiley for that.

I don't think you'd get a Smiley for your readings at the moment.

A long wait at the Doctors is preferable to the alternative of not getting the pressure down.....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Friday 25th Nov. started extra Moxonidin tablets morn. & evening 1-0-1
10.20am 155/69. pulse 69
2.45pm 125/69 " 72
2.58pm 128/72 " 71
3.30. 135/72. 75
5 pm 113/62. 70. (after 45mins sleep)
6.55. 125/65 73

So obviously something is happening with this new added drug and I still don´t feel any different to what I have every other day 🤣🥰


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

FFS, I've just watched the England match - heaven only knows what my blood pressure is now .......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> FFS, I've just watched the England match - heaven only knows what my blood pressure is now .......
> 
> 
> View attachment 99318


*Well what was the score, I watched a film. Ok I found it. a draw 0_0. *


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What the heck is going on with my BP, at 8 am after I woke up from my second sleep it read 174/67 66 pulse (that’s very low pulse for me.
I came back to bed as always with a cuppa, came onto the forum and wrote a bit, took it again at 8.50 159/61 68 pulse at 8.55 swapped arms 
154/83 67 pulse. If this was going on last week I wouldn’t have been too concerned because I was all wound up, but I’m quite calm now. Yeasterday the highest was 138 in the evening. Of course it has to be at the weekend when no doctors are open, but I feel normal ( if that’s possible for me 😁)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Caffeine??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Caffeine??
> Ray.


What do you mean caffeine ? I have 3 cups of tea in a day very rarely coffee and I haven´t changed my drinking habits.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No, thats not what I meant.
But checking bp before and after ingesting caffeine might make a difference to the readings.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well the first one was as soon as I got up, no tea before, the second was after a cuppa and that was lower, sort that out.
After breakfast, when I had tea again 150/79 76 pulse so I don´t think your theory is correct  .
I will keep taking it at intervals over the weekend, maybe it takes a while for the tablets to sort themselves out, or sort me out.
Just seems so weird that yesterday it sank like a stone and after a nights rest shorts up again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dreaming?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Dreaming? Ray.


I do a lot of that, how about you?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I am no expert on blood pressure but I think taking multiple measurements during the day can add to the stress and raise the pressure.
My suggestion for what it is worth is to take it once a day in a routine. Get out of bed and go to the loo. Do not have anything to drink and sit in a chair for 10 minutes and take a single reading. Write the readings down. Do this for a week.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

We are all different and can have varying ranges of BP. My advice would be to keep a record of it taken 3 times a day at the same time, it’ll provide valuable evidence for your GP.
The consultant that treated me after my stroke and thrombectomy advised that anything over 140 on a regular basis would be worrying and increases stroke risk massively.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most bp monitors have a memory and can save all the readings for some time. Mine is for 14 times.

Varies from 146/73 to 125/60. Pulse 72 to 60.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Ray, at the moment I´m taking it quite a bit, not as much as when you have a machine on your arm for 24 hours, that's done every 15 mins. 
I´m more puzzled than worried Ray, I now have a chart to write it down 3 times a day.
20 mins after it was *150/*79 76 pulse it read *114*/68 72 that is really puzzling.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JanHank said:


> 20 mins after it was *150/*79 76 pulse it read *114*/68 72 that is really puzzling.


What did you do in the 20 minutes in between tests? Did you do the test in exactly the same way e.g. 10 minute rest before taking? There will always be contradictions if you surf the web for advise but I guess Blood Pressure UK is trusted?


Blood Pressure UK


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Terry,* that is what I´ll TRY to do from today, I´ll have to set an alarm on the phone what time to take it.
Drew very kindly sent me a proper chart to use.
*Raymond *I would rather write it down and I can see at a glance what is happening.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As has been said many things can change or vary the results. But an average is a good idea at the same time.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayc said:


> What did you do in the 20 minutes in between tests? Did you do the test in exactly the same way e.g. 10 minute rest before taking?


I was typing stuff for you to read


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Right, I am now going to walk Motley in the `orrible foggy weather and set the alarm for 2.40 4 hours after the last test then another alarm always goes off at 8 pm for the evening medication.
Till then I must get on with some tidying up in the workshop, I never seem to get anywhere though, sorting out boxes of new light bulbs and electrical fitting today.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I was typing stuff for you to read


That will not help your blood pressure


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As I started telling you then I think I should continue.
Yesterday I tested twice more after being told 3 times a day 
11.40. *114*/68 p 72
1500 *120*/62 p 78
2000 *138*/73 p 80
This morning @ 9.15.* 149/*71 p 68
Still jumping about, but at least not up in the 70is and I still feel absolutely fine.
Marco up the road said he always knows when his BP has risen because he has a headache, I laughed to myself because they say that's the excuse some women make 🤣


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

JanHank said:


> And what have you just said elsewhere 🙃. I should have gone to the doctor before I stopped taking the Amlodipin and asked for an alternative, but I hate wasting time in doctors waiting rooms and wanted to prove one way or the other if it was that causing the coughing.


hi if you take ramipril thats the coughing bit


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

igglepiggle said:


> hi if you take ramipril thats the coughing bit


No Iggy I don´t take ramipril, but thanks for. popping in. 
Hope your head soon get put together again, they didn´t have any success with poor old Humpty I hear.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are all different, but Ramipril made me go dizzy now and again including when driving 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s a bit on the high side today so far
166 at 9.20am 
143 at 3.30pm.
This morning was after breakfast
I was busy up and down stairs until 3 pm


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Advice I received us wait 2 hour after getting up. Sit for 10 mins
Take reading 3 times, 2 mins apart. Then have breakfast. Do this 3 X a day for 5 days. Dont take reading after eating as blood rushes to stomach area to support digestion. Yes my head feels woolly when BP is up, sort if like I'm wearing a tight hat. And be mindful of white coat syndrome. ( BP goes up at doc's). Ditto if you start fretting about what the reading's going to be.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

CORRECTION 1 hour after waking, not 2.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m doing the 3 times a day still and for 2 days have changed back to Amlodipine because the other wasn’t doing anything, so far only reduced it a bit between high 140is and 160 Big differences each time and I am taking the pressure correctly. Still no high blood pressure symptoms.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are you going to go back to the quack if its still high?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Are you going to go back to the quack if its still high?


First I´m going to email Guido, the heart man Hans was under to start with until he moved to the Hatz , we are in touch occasionally, but I will wait a few days as I think the Amlodipine is doing the job. 🤞


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> First I´m going to email Guido, the heart man Hans was under to start with until he moved to the Hatz , we are in touch occasionally, but I will wait a few days as I think the Amlodipine is doing the job. 🤞


Good idea. It might take a while to work and stabilise perhaps.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

barryd said:


> Good idea. It might take a while to work and stabilise perhaps.


Any new tablet usually takes around a week to fully be of use to your body.

I've just been to pick up a bag of dog meat (for the dog) and had to carry the 14kg bag about 50 yards to the car.

By 'eck, my heart is going ten to the dozen and if you don't get any more posts from me – it's been nice knowing you.

Except those little blue tablets that have a very quick response time …....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Any new tablet usually takes around a week to fully be of use to your body.
> 
> I've just been to pick up a bag of dog meat (for the dog) and had to carry the 14kg bag about 50 yards to the car.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like Google translate used to


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Any new tablet usually takes around a week to fully be of use to your body.
> 
> I've just been to pick up a bag of dog meat (for the dog) and had to carry the 14kg bag about 50 yards to the car.
> 
> ...


Service is not what it used to be Keef! Back in the day someone would have carried that bag for you to the car.

I worked at a posh garden centre in the west end of Darlo one year when I was about 15 as a Saturday job. We were always told to carry goods to the customers cars especially if they were getting on a bit and they inevitably gave you a tip so I came up with the idea of going a step further and doing local deliveries with a flat bed barrow. I made more money in tips by a country mile than I did on the lousy wage I got from the garden centre. Always service with a smile. What happened to all that?

Sorry, off topic.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Service is not what it used to be Keef! Back in the day someone would have carried that bag for you to the car.
> 
> I worked at a posh garden centre in the west end of Darlo one year when I was about 15 as a Saturday job. We were always told to carry goods to the customers cars especially if they were getting on a bit and they inevitably gave you a tip so I came up with the idea of going a step further and doing local deliveries with a flat bed barrow. I made more money in tips by a country mile than I did on the lousy wage I got from the garden centre. Always service with a smile. What happened to all that?
> 
> Sorry, off topic.


 Just tell them you need a hand taking it to the car, surely if they haven´t got someone to carry it for you they have a sack barrow to use. When I go shopping if the shopping box is too heavy to lift into the car I just ask a passer by if they could please give me a hand, they usually give me two hands and lift the box into the car for me, never had anyone refuse help yet.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Just tell them you need a hand taking it to the car, surely if they haven´t got someone to carry it for you they have a sack barrow to use. When I go shopping if the shopping box is too heavy to lift into the car I just ask a passer by if they could please give me a hand, they usually give me two hands and lift the box into the car for me, never had anyone refuse help yet.


My brain tells me I'm still totally capable but after a few yards my heart tells me different.
I could have asked but rarely do - it's because I'm an old Codger with a 'can do' attitude.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> My brain tells me I'm still totally capable but after a few yards my heart tells me different.
> I could have asked but rarely do - it's because I'm an old Codger with a 'can do' attitude.


I bet you still climb ladder without assistance as well,* tell him Barry.*


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I bet you still climb ladder without assistance as well,* tell him Barry.*


Yeah dont be climbing bloody ladders Keef. We had another "Fruitcake" throw himself off the top of one the other day ending up in Casualty all bashed up. Ive never had this problem of course. If I Can get someone else to do it, I inevitably will.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Who was that Baz?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Who was that Baz?
> 
> Ray.


Fluffy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_Yeah dont be climbing bloody ladders Keef. We had another "Fruitcake" throw himself off the top of one the other day ending up in Casualty all bashed up. Ive never had this problem of course. If I Can get someone else to do it, I inevitably will. _
I've just found a couple of pictures from back in the Seventies when I was building an extension to the house we lived in then.
It was one of the hot summers and I was working full time as a Printer for six or seven days a week and still found time to build.
Now I get breathless pressing the TV remote .......


----------

